# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Forum Get Together Feb. 3

## LMAC

Y'all come!  Let's get together at the Baz Bar on the 3rd at 6.   I have attempted to contact JeanMarc and will try to track him down
when we get there.   If you can, let me know if you are coming.   Look forward to seeing everyone soon!

----------


## phil62

We will be there.

Phil

----------


## Eve

Too early for us  :Frown: . Arrive the 10th

----------


## soyabeans

we will be there, Carole  and Henry aka soyabeans

----------


## Suzanne

Thanks Libby, count us in,
Noel and Joel

----------


## stbartshopper

We arrive on the 30th so will try to make it as we don't know any Forum members.

----------


## shihadehs

Sounds like fun Libby but we are not down till early March this time....We will miss seeing you guys...
Have fun!!!!!
Aimee

----------


## debd

Were coming earlier than usual (arriving tomorrow), so we'll plan to be there as well as the art opening on Friday, Ellen.   (Jac and Deborah)

----------


## cec1

Sounds great, Libby . . . lookinig forward to seeing you!

----------


## julianne

Sorry we will miss it by a day. Enjoy!

----------


## Eve

I am glad we will overlap this time, Julianne.  Hope to run into you!

----------


## didier

see you there!  I assume its at 6?

----------


## LMAC

Look forward to seeing everyone - yes it is at 6 pm

----------


## SB HONEY

We'll be there

----------


## drrows

count us in

----------


## Hermanab

Thanks much! Alison and Bruce will be there!

----------


## amyb

Alison & Bruce, Let's try to find each other-we are from Glen Cove.

----------


## elgreaux

we'll be there as well... looking forward to seeing everyone...

----------


## KenT

Hi Libby.  We will be happy to join the festivities and will be bringing our two villa guests. :cool:

----------


## Billdausch

> Y'all come!  Let's get together at the Baz Bar on the 3rd at 6.   I have attempted to contact JeanMarc and will try to track him down
> when we get there.   If you can, let me know if you are coming.   Look forward to seeing everyone soon!



Hi. WE are Jeff McGrew clients and would look forward to joining you on the 3rd.
Thanks,  Bill and Liz Dausch

----------


## Rich and Sue

Please count us in and thanks for setting this up.

----------


## Hermanab

Absolutely, Amy!  Looking forward to it!

----------


## amyb

Better alert Rosemond to bring his wide angle lens for the group shot.

----------


## elgreaux

> Better alert Rosemond to bring his wide angle lens for the group shot.



yes looks like a large crowd...

----------


## didier

> Better alert Rosemond to bring his wide angle lens for the group shot.



rosie should have a time for the group photo, sometimes people get left out  :Wink-slap:    how about 6:30 for the photo,  then if people need to leave after, no worries

----------


## carmen

Ann and I plan to come

----------


## SB HONEY

Oops!  Over slept from a delightful nap and missed the gathering tonight  Hopefully will see most of you tomorrow night

----------


## amyb

Naps are important too.

----------


## Karen

I can't wait for the pics from the forum gathering!!  Sounded like a lot of forum peeps attended.

----------


## amyb

Huge crowd..forty is my guess. Old and new friends. Thank You Libby and Lance  for a job well done organizing this get together.

----------


## elgreaux

Here's the crowd shot...

----------


## cec1

Great shot . . . thanks, Rosemond . . . and to Libby and Lance for organizing.

----------


## didier

great pic rosemond as usual.,   wish you could of been in this group photo, always the man behind the camera.

----------


## LMAC

It was a great "get together".  Fun to see everyone - thanks for coming.

----------


## tim

Sorry to have missed it!

----------


## GramChop

Look at all those smiling faces!  Great photograph, Rosemond.  Lance and Libby organize one heck of a soiree.

----------


## EddyG

Here's Rosie taking the photo.

----------


## seasalt

Great photo!  Big group!

----------


## amyb

I love Rosemond's new hair style.

Thanks Ed for capturing the new Rosie.

----------


## debd

Thanks, Libby and Lance.   Nice to see familiar faces and meet some new ones as well.

 Rosemond, still can't believe you got us all in.  Then again, I have seen your Bucket shots!

----------


## JEK

Could the real Hopper please raise his (digital) hand?

----------


## andynap

> Could the real Hopper please raise his (digital) hand?



He didn't actually say he was going.

----------


## BBT

Is he even real or is he NHD reincarnated

----------


## Reed

> Could the real Hopper please raise his (digital) hand?



I must admit that I was quite disappointed that Hopper didn't post at the Baz gathering.  Being such a frequent contributor, I would have thought he would have enjoyed meeting his fellow readers.  I hope he is ok……kr

----------


## andynap

> I must admit that I was quite disappointed that Hopper didn't post at the Baz gathering.  Being such a frequent contributor, I would have thought he would have enjoyed meeting his fellow readers.  I hope he is okkr



I'm not surprised. He did the same thing last year. Obviously doesn't want to meet anyone and just post incessantly.

----------


## BBT

> I'm not surprised. He did the same thing last year. Obviously doesn't want to meet anyone and just post incessantly.



Or does he really exist

----------


## primo

> Or does he really exist





I got a pic of Hopper

----------


## GramChop

Good one, Bill!

----------


## noel

Hopper?
I thought he was St. Bart Shopper!

----------


## BBT

> Hopper?
> I thought he was St. Bart Shopper!



He's kinda like the Wizard  of Oz.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I'm not surprised. He did the same thing last year. Obviously doesn't want to meet anyone and just post incessantly.



Way to roll out the red carpet Andy!!

----------


## andynap

MFR

----------


## amyb

The guy I called Shopper/Hopper signed a post as HOPPER, so Hopper it shall be.

----------


## andynap

> The guy I called Shopper/Hopper signed a post as HOPPER, so Hopper it shall be.



And maybe you may meet and maybe not.

----------


## amyb

Exactly so.

----------


## cassidain

> Or does he really exist



I've long suspected he/she is TiniBikini disguising him/herself by speaking in the first person plural rather than the third person singular.

----------


## kent1994

> I'm not surprised. He did the same thing last year. Obviously doesn't want to meet anyone and just post incessantly.



Lots of posts, never answers questions.

----------

